# Critique Heidi, an almost two year old filly



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

This is Heidi. At the moment I have only one good picture of her, but will be trying to get more soon. I attached her pedigree. What discipline do you guys figure she'd do best in? 

Slr Barlink On Haidas Paint

P.S. This pic was taken last fall.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

This isn't really a fair age to judge, as she's going to change so much more as she grows. Also that angle is not great, so I'd try to get some better pictures if you can.

From what I can see right now she looks pretty good. She's butt high but that seems pretty typical of the really young ones. May be slightly cow hocked but I can't tell just based on that picture. Nice head and kind eye. Beautiful little girl, enjoy her as she grows.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

OK, thanks! I sure will enjoy her!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't see anything particularly wrong with her. She looks like a gangly growing baby. She still looks very immature. I think she's a cute little girl.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

LoriF said:


> I don't see anything particularly wrong with her. She looks like a gangly growing baby. She still looks very immature. I think she's a cute little girl.


Yea, she's a lot more immature then the other fillies I looked at, but she's the one I clicked with! :loveshower: Great, thanks!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

What a long neck she appears to have! Maybe the angle of the pic, or that she's grown into it by now. How about some recent pics? I see in your avatar you have saddled her, but hope you're not riding yet, if she's only rising 2yo. Only thing I see - and can't tell much at all from that pic - is that she could do with some better balanced hoofcare perhaps.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

loosie said:


> What a long neck she appears to have! Maybe the angle of the pic, or that she's grown into it by now. How about some recent pics? I see in your avatar you have saddled her, but hope you're not riding yet, if she's only rising 2yo. Only thing I see - and can't tell much at all from that pic - is that she could do with some better balanced hoofcare perhaps.


There's no way I'm riding her yet! The speed she's maturing I might start only when she's 4 or 5. Yes, I think she's starting to grow into her long neck!  I'll work on getting some better pics soon.


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

Pretty girl! Really love her colour


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Hey! Finally got some relatively good pictures. Sorry, I couldn't really square her up very well; due to all the annoying mosquitoes, Heidi, me, and the photographer had to keep moving.  And her head isn't in the pictures. Anyway, here they are!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Like I said, she'll change A LOT, so take this with a grain of salt because it's only an idea of what she will be later. 

She's downhill and stands under herself in the front. Her shoulder also looks pretty straight. Nice short back and decent hind end, though it may also be kinda posty. Pretty head and nice legs. 

Pretty girl, like I said before


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I noticed the downhillness as well. Do you figure she'll even out a bit?


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I'd be taking a guess but it seems like a lot of babies' butts grow faster than their front end, lol. That's just based on what I've learned off this forum though, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

lol K, thanks!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

She looks more like a yearling then a two year old.Being downhill is expected in young growing hroses, because of the way they grow, so I never comment on that, until ahorse is mature
What I do see is a short hip, and that won't change
She has some foundation cutting blood, and working cowhorse,through the Peppy San breeding


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Is a short hip ok in cutting? (Sorry, I'm a bit new to cutting)


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi all! I just wanted to post some updated pictures of my pretty girl!  Heidi is still pretty downhill, as you can see in the pictures, but I was a little worried about her hind legs. Something looks a little off... What do you guys think?

Excuse her muddy legs.




























In this picture I think she was standing with her hind legs too far back:









And one pic for fun!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, she's extremely downhill isn't she? Her hind end looks wonky, but it's obvious she's not standing square - she looks OK in the middle shot where she's nearly square. If however, she won't stand square, always weights the left side more, holds her tail to the left, etc, then I'd be thinking there was something going on in her hips/pelvis & I'd be inclined to get a chiro vet out to her.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

She is down hill, but I had a colt that was pretty wonky at one time, I don't know when it happened, but he eventually straightened out! I think she could even out some once she grows up! 


I love the barn boots on whoever is holding Heidi! Reminds me of myself!


----------



## WildLittleWren (Jun 2, 2017)

Not a critique but she has a very kind eye and I am a sucker for blue eyes. Pretty girl!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

loosie said:


> Wow, she's extremely downhill isn't she? Her hind end looks wonky, but it's obvious she's not standing square - she looks OK in the middle shot where she's nearly square. If however, she won't stand square, always weights the left side more, holds her tail to the left, etc, then I'd be thinking there was something going on in her hips/pelvis & I'd be inclined to get a chiro vet out to her.


Yep, she is. OK, I'll have to look into that! Thanks!



GMA100 said:


> She is down hill, but I had a colt that was pretty wonky at one time, I don't know when it happened, but he eventually straightened out! I think she could even out some once she grows up!
> 
> 
> I love the barn boots on whoever is holding Heidi! Reminds me of myself!


That's good to know! I am expecting her to change a bit before she matures fully. 

That's me! Lol. It was a little muddy, so I wore my rubber boots.



WildLittleWren said:


> Not a critique but she has a very kind eye and I am a sucker for blue eyes. Pretty girl!


Yes, she is very sweet! I know, right? One blue eye and one brown is really adorable!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> That's good to know! I am expecting her to change a bit before she matures fully.
> 
> That's me! Lol. It was a little muddy, so I wore my rubber boots.


I used to wear boots. lol. but now I usually wear Crocs or go barefoot! Even in the mud. And yes, it is kinda gross, but I hate the feeling of hot feet!


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

The back should even out with time. All youngsters are group high at some point, but with QHs and Paints it is often even more so. 

In the newest photos her right side seems to be higher than the left. Is she sore on that side? 

I do love her face


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Quite a nice shoulder, kind of long back, too-short hip as was stated, I would like to see more width in her rear (hip to hip), and clearly there is something wonky about her uneven stance back there. But horses change amazingly at this stage. My Morgan mare was still hip high at five and now at nearly seven she is virtually level. Seven!


----------

